#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [手繪] 皺折!?(上色)

## 可拉

阿...

本來想說每個禮拜發圖的

結果上個禮拜忘記

所以就一起放上來了

最近因為上學的關西

就有點變成潛水態了...

有點過意不去

意外發現自己超愛畫皺折

畫起來就很開心....



自己跟劣質態

翹腳好像失敗了..

跟椅子的互動也有點失敗的感覺...

自己的設定都不敢畫 (汗)

不知道怎麼半阿~~



一樣




無意間畫出來的角色



同上的設定

大概是神職之類的吧~?

感覺那個領帶有點邪惡的意味!?

這張畫了兩個小時

皺折畫的很愉快(詭異嗜好)

不過頭部還是跟上一張有一點奇妙的改變(汗)

以上都是顏色手殘不敢畫...(翠羽牙還細心的教我做線搞,結果我還是不會上色...)



希望大家給點建議參考XD

----------


## 則

隨便畫的皺褶比較自然XD

最後一張感覺很好

如要做意見的話...((汗

線條部分?!

----------


## 小黑貓

是因為皺摺沒有固定公式.而是要隨機應變嗎??!!~~
用手繪的方式表現皺摺.貓貓覺得是最有感覺的(炸
建議的話0.0""   XD貓貓還沒到那個資格
不過到是可以加一點點大幅度曲線(??什麼形容
上面那句請無視...因為皺摺是隨機應變的 - -"<<<貓貓淺見

----------


## Melody

喜歡畫皺摺是好事，繼續加油XD
最後一張窗簾飛起來的樣子不錯

不過如果仔細觀察這幾幅作品
會發現其實皺摺都畫的太一致整齊了，顯的有點不太自然。
建議可以多觀察自己身上的衣服喔^^

----------


## 可拉

to則

因為最後一張畫最久阿XD

線條部份是只不要太硬嗎!?

我會嘗試改進的...

toBCAT

大幅度的曲線嘛...

的確我畫畫都是硬硬的直線...

toMelody

太整齊!?

不過的確要多觀察比較有用~

----------


## 獠也

嗯......
畫皺折好像只有多練!!!
反正皺折這東西也沒什麼規定~
不要畫太怪好像就可以了耶...
話說...
大大的狼頭很有風格喔~
這就是走出自我吧~(亂用成語...)

給不想畫或不會畫皺折的大大們
如果你不想畫皺折的話...


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

那就畫裸體吧!!!

----------


## 可拉

嘗試上色

只是好像也不是很好= ='

如果看起來很殘的話就讓他沉下去吧

不是故意炒上來的XD

有人說這長的很像狐狸= ="

吻部不夠長嗎?

----------


## 則

上色才是重點((??

整張圖的分別很明顯

皺褶部分也不會模糊

很好看  :狐狸心跳:

----------


## ALEX

我覺得都很讚阿
上色了
那不就好看到天上去(相聲台詞)
呵呵

----------


## 幻兒

是不太像狐狸...但犬科的味道有，
我是認為比較像狼或犬，
或許是因為風格比較不一樣的關係吧@@?
但蠻酷的說~

上完色之後感覺比較棒啊~
因為皺摺畫得多，草稿看起來會很雜很亂，
上完色清爽多了。

----------


## 可拉

to則

這樣喔

之前都沒上過XD

toALEX

我不想飛到天上去XD

to幻兒

不知道為什麼,我畫的都有點種族不明的感覺

可能沒有長期觀察特徵吧

上色的確是比較清楚的感覺

不過自己都沒發現(因為是自己畫的,所以哪是哪都很了)

看懂的人變多了...

----------

